# BR 600 gas tank pressure



## Kwoody51 (Nov 19, 2014)

I recently picked up a used BR600 blower. The unit runs fine however the gas tank gets pressurized when I run it.

Any thoughts on what could cause this? 

I'm fairly certain its pressure and not a vacuum.

I've searched and didn't find anything on this forum or Google so hopefully I'm not just blind. Sorry if there is a thread out there.


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 19, 2014)

There is a vent, somewhere,,,


----------



## Kwoody51 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks! I know where the tank vent is but was too lazy to check it/ clean it. Perhaps I need to give that a go. 

My thought was that it is only a one way vent allow air to be drawn in, avoiding s vaccum as the fuel is depleted. Perhaps it's a two vent. Guess I'll have to pull it and clean it.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Dec 29, 2014)

install a new ebz8500, and that will fix your br 600


----------



## Kwoody51 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yep, that would do it 

So far I haven't noticed any issues. Not sure if it's still doing it or not. The blower has been working well to blow light snow off my driveway and front porch.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

tank vents are tested with vacuum


----------

